# webOS 3.0.4 and CM7



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys so I installed the update to webOS and now I have lost android. I followed the steps to re-install moboot and nothing. Then i followed steps to reinstall the entire thing and still nothing. I can only boot into webOS. Am I missing something or are the two programs not compatible?


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I have the opposite of you I did the OTA update to 3.0.4 installed CM7 along with maps,moboot and I am unable to reboot into webos unless I use the novacom command to novacom boot mem:// <uImage.moboot_0.3.3 and then hold vol up & down and select webos


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

My update to 3.0.4 hung so had to Doctor to get it back.

I updated just moBoot, which got me a boot menu, but no CM7 on it.

You should be able to get everything back by flashing all 4 files. You need moboot to repair the boot menu and cwm to get recovery back and cm7 to get the cm7 menu item back. The only optional file might be gApps, but it doesn't hurt to flash that so just flash all 4 files and you should be back in business.

If you installed any patches, like the gps Market update, you'll need to do that again.

You DID make a nandroid before flashing the 3.0.4 update, right?


----------



## tecnica (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure 100% how I fixed mine but I ended up using the webos doctor loading 3.0.4 again and then loading cm7 step by step again and now I can switch back & forth between webos and cm7

Quick Question though let's say i wanted to completely wipe out CM7 and leave no trace of it how would I do that?


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

of course i did NOT make a nandroid because i was too busy enjoying all of my super duper new features . Now i shall have to pay the price. Do i need to unistall something before i reinstall everything? i have reinstalled everything once and no boot menu


----------



## veritas06 (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried installing the update but when it reboots it goes straight to CM7 instead of installing the update, & if I select boot webOS I just get an error message saying it was unable to update.

Has anyone been able to update without issues from either side?


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been patiently waiting for the full release of CM7 for Touchpad and I updated to the newest WebOS and I have no issues!


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

I fixed mine by putting the moboot zip into the cminstall folder and rerunning ACME installer. It installed moboot, said no CM update and rebooted. I was presented with the boot menu and can boot CM or WebOS. Whole process took a minute.


----------



## dingchow (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like starting from scratch will work
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2199561


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

New ACME installer (with alpha2) will fix the webos update, so you will no longer lose boot menu.


----------



## poknat (Oct 19, 2011)

peterfares said:


> I fixed mine by putting the moboot zip into the cminstall folder and rerunning ACME installer. It installed moboot, said no CM update and rebooted. I was presented with the boot menu and can boot CM or WebOS. Whole process took a minute.


This worked for me too! It was an easy fix.


----------



## pvandenh (Sep 11, 2011)

Did I do something different to you guys? Or where you all unlucky?
I just did the OTA webOS update, created the cminstall folder, added the moboot zip file, re-did novacom, and it is all back up running within a minute, without issues and exactly like it was before the update. My only gripe in the whole process is having to re-setup the kernel/preware in webOS, and I don't anticipate that being too hard either. 
Maybe it has something to do with the current setup of each TP. Thankfully mine has gone "textbook" on everything I have done to it so far. I feel for anyone having problems though.


----------



## aevasqu2 (Aug 30, 2011)

well i must have upset the android gods somehow. I tried every conceivable way with no avail. I finally started from scratch as described above and will work my way to a fresh reinstall. No on to other issues...i had Uberkernel installed to OC. before and now after installing fresh webOS install, i can no longer overclock. Uberkernel profile is no longer an option....arghhhh....i am having a rough night :-(


----------



## bakerk (Sep 19, 2011)

I upped WebOS to 3.0.4 and then decided to reinstall with ACME because I had used Doctor to up WebOS so all went well until the first boot... I became victim of an earlier fix attempt when I installed Setcpu and like an idiot, set it to start at boot with a frequency over 400... oops! 
Stuck in the reboot loop!! :sad:

So now I had reinstalled the kernel effectively and this setting was persistent.

I faffed around for many reboots, mostly the TP just decided to reboot because of the CPU speed, then chasing the icon to start Setcpu's GUI and remove that setting... no joy there..

I found several fixes on the web for putting a file in that it saw at boot and ignored startup settings and they didn't work either..:wub:

My fix was to finally jump into Clockwork and wipe cache and user data (the first option when you prepare for a clockwork reinstall) then, on reboot, setcpu appeared to have disappeared!!:grin3:

GOOD RIDDANCE!... now I understand why devs are not keen on setcpu.

Golden rule - if you update the device, remove "setcpu at boot" first

So now Alpha 2 will go on tonight and fix those last few issues..:android-smile:

I want to take this opportunity to voice my thanks for the tireless ans selfless efforts of the team to rush this out for us. Donation coming on payday I think..

cheers lads


----------



## chart8006 (Oct 14, 2011)

I updated TP to 3.04 last night and reinstalled moboot today. I tried 3 or 4 times to run novacom program but nothing doing. Finally I decided to try issuing the install command in the command shell and then starting the terminal program (novaterm using .bat file) in c:\program files\palm, inc\terminal, clicking connect, and the lovely penguins appeared after a few seconds. Moboot also installed as it booted properly to the selection menu.

I noticed that most of the installation instructions say to not unplug the touchpad after rebooting and holding volumn up to enter developer mode, but it seems I lost my terminal connection during the reboot as the TP disappeared from Mycomputer and was still plugged in. Everyone seems to have different results.

Thanks,

CT


----------



## phoneharry (Sep 28, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> You DID make a nandroid before flashing the 3.0.4 update, right?


OK I'll say it - - what's a nandroid and how do I make one?
(I'm assuming its some sort of backup that can be used for a later restore to the touchpad)


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> I have been patiently waiting for the full release of CM7 for Touchpad and I updated to the newest WebOS and I have no issues!


+1..............................


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> I have been patiently waiting for the full release of CM7 for Touchpad and I updated to the newest WebOS and I have no issues!


 You mean after you install the Alpha 2.1. you updated your Web OS without any issues? I haven't updated my Web OS to 3.04.77. I don't know which I should do first...


----------



## decalex (Jul 25, 2011)

phoneharry said:


> OK I'll say it - - what's a nandroid and how do I make one?
> (I'm assuming its some sort of backup that can be used for a later restore to the touchpad)


Reboot into Clockwork recovery (an option from holding power in android -- as a result of moboot).
Select backup/restore
choose backup
...wait

Nandroid backup creates separate images of your /system /data /cache etc... all the goodies, so you can essentially restore your device back to how it was right before the backup, if needed.
You can also restore pieces at a time if you needed to.. like restore ONLY the /data (apps you might have installed from market).. etc

By default, it's all backed up to your sdcard (area) in /clockworkmod/backup/

By the way, upgrading to webOS 3.0.4.xx worked for me, but took a LONG a$$ time. like 20 minutes. Maybe because I didn't install any of my patches or anything (so now that's kinda f'd). But, if you think it's haning, maybe let it sit for another 5. I think I also unplugged the usb cable during the upgrade (webOS upgrade only..)


----------



## kuzaku (Oct 20, 2011)

I just played it save and backed up everything. Removed all patches from webos, did the webos update, webos doctered it and did a clean install of alpha 2. so far everything works great.


----------



## veritas06 (Aug 21, 2011)

So is the only option to use the Doctor to update? Don't really feel like wiping everything just to be able to answer phone calls on my Touchpad. Until (if) they ever put out a new update with something worth it, I guess I'll do it then.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

veritas06 said:


> So is the only option to use the Doctor to update? Don't really feel like wiping everything just to be able to answer phone calls on my Touchpad. Until (if) they ever put out a new update with something worth it, I guess I'll do it then.


lol you fail horribly at reading.


----------



## veritas06 (Aug 21, 2011)

vilator said:


> lol you fail horribly at reading.


My bad. I'm one of the people that can't get the update to install ( even if it does erase CM7 ) & instead just get knocked into CM after the update tries to install.


----------

